# Vaginal pain?



## GraceFromSoCal (Feb 1, 2002)

I'm 49 and had a hysterectomy at 22. I've had IBS-D since early childhood. Something that's bothered me for years is vaginal pain that can't be explained by any gynecological problems. Back in my teens and up until 22, I was in so much pain due to the various disease processes that were festering in my reproductive organs that I associated all pain in "that" area with my gyn problems. But it's been 27 years and the pain is still there. I no longer see a gynecologist (my family physician takes care of everything), but when I was still seeing them no one could explain the pain. Neither can my family doc. She's aware of it but is satisfied that there's NOTHING going on in there that can explain it.I also have rectal pain--a sort of dull ache that at times can be quite bad--and the two do seem to go hand in hand. Could IBS be responsible? Does anyone else have this? Should I bring this up when I see the new GI doc this week?


----------



## CatRWall (Sep 1, 2004)

Linux, I do have that problem too.. my dr said it was cause the tissue, nerves, and muscles were inflamed and irritated from the IBS (physically the rectum/bowel and vagina are right next to eachother).. I would definately bring it up and talk to your GYN too... I dont think there is a lot the GYN can do, but you never know... Always keep all your dr's fully informed about everything whether you think its their area or not.. Hope that helps... Cat


----------



## agnes (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi, I'm new, and this is exactly the topic I was going to bring up. I am 21 and was diagnosed with IBS-C the day before yesterday... the GI told me to check with a GYN to make sure my abdominal pain was not actually due to something wrong with my ovaries, etc. I just happened to have an appointment at Planned Parenthood the next day, so I told the woman who examined me what the GI had said, and all the tests she did on me came back normal. She did not think anything was gynecologically wrong with me. So, my question for this board was going to be, why does my "abdominal pain" sometimes seem to come from my vagina?? It is sometimes like a dull ache, sometimes sort of throbbing, very rarely the pain is quick and sharp. (I don't have any abnormal bleeding, or pain during sex or urination). I am relieved to see that some other people have noticed the same thing-- but Cat, have you also had a hysterectomy and a history of gynecological problems, or could the vaginal pain be a normal symptom of any woman with IBS?


----------



## CatRWall (Sep 1, 2004)

Agnes, I have still have all of my equipement, and dont have a history of painful gyn problems, though I do have an infertility problem, but is not a pain causing problem and does not involve my ovaries. the onset of IBS for me was caused by an ovarian cyst, that exaserbated an intestinal flue (my case is actually fairly uncomon, as we KNOW what caused it)I never had a history of this kind of pain prior to the IBS. I dont know if its normal or not, however, it seems to be (based on the topics) a fairly common occurance... I go back to my gyn this next week and am going to ask a few questions my self.I would like to know the answere to this my self, and find out if there is anything that can be done to fix or midigate this... Cat


----------



## keifercat (Sep 16, 2004)

Agnes,I am in a very similar situation as you. I was just diagnosed with IBS this week, and also have the abdominal pain. Mine is lower right side, but sometimes moves around to the left also. Recently i have noticed pain coming from my vagina as well. Just as you describe it-dull ache down there but sometimes gets sharp. The pains all feel the same, the location just changes. I am actually having a pelvic ultrasound today and have an appt. with my gyno next tuesday. i just learned about intestinal endometriosis on this site, and those symptoms seem to fit me better than the IBS. you should look into that, i am going to ask my gyno dr. about it on tuesday. This site is good: http://www.infertilityphysician.com/endome...intestinal.html


----------



## rotachb (Sep 17, 2004)

Hi board-Me too! I have had dull pain in lower right abdomen, and went through all of the tests for ovarian cysts/gyn issues etc. I finally got diagnosed with IBS 4 years later. I still have that pain (sometimes sharp) and none of my health care providers can say if it's related to IBS or not, but have written it off to that. Another concern is that I also get this pain during orgasm. Has anyone else had this issue? I talked to my doctor about it and she said it could be due to IBS, but isn't sure. Anyone else????Thanks,Bee


----------



## agnes (Sep 10, 2004)

Keifercat- Thanks for the link. I don't think I have endometriosis because I haven't noticed that my period really affects my symptoms, and I also haven't had any pain with intercourse (or orgasm). This is all very mysterious... If any of you find any more clues as to what might be going on down there, please let the rest of us know!


----------



## heatherstar (Aug 11, 2004)

Hello LadiesI was just told I had IBS a few weeks ago. I was reading your posts and thought I might tell you about my experince with vagnial pain. I am a bad speller so bear with me.When I was 19 ( I am 28 now) I started to experince pain in that area. Sex was uncomfortable even sitting could hurt. After MANY visits and test through the navy doctors (my hubby was in the service) I was told I was pretty much crazy. Then my mom came across an artical in a magazine about a women with the same problems. It listed this Foundation THE VULVAR PAIN FOUNDATION. We called them and they referred us to a doctor at the Unversty of Michigan. So I flew home from VA to MI and saw this Doctor. I was told I had Vulvodynia. They put me on elivil and I was much better no pain. I would have flare ups every now and then but thet would always go away an d were uslly stress related. After 5 years of this I went off the meds and got pregnant. After I had my daughter the pain has never returned.They think that the nerve endings are sending out pain signals when there is no reason. My doctor belives having my baby reset my nerves.The way IBS has been explained to me it sounds like it could be sorta the same thing happing but in the gut instead of the vulva. It realy makes me think that there is a connection, that I would have two problems where there is pain, but no physcial reason even though they are physcial problems.I don't know if this helps anyone but just thought I would put it out there. If you have any more Questions I would be happy to help I have alot of info I saved on this.


----------

